# Riding with baby on adult tricycle?



## bumblecat (Mar 15, 2009)

I have an adult size tricycle and I'm wondering if there is a safe way to ride it with a baby. It has a large basket on the back that can be removed to attach some kind of seat... I don't know. Would it be ridiculous to wear her in a moby wrap? Common sense is telling me I'm out of luck, but I can't find any info about this - only about bikes, which is really a totally different thing. I am just really wanting to start getting out and I don't drive, and a lot of places in my neighborhood I would like to go are just a little out of my comfort walking distance (40-60 blocks away).


----------



## anj_rn (Oct 1, 2009)

My mom had a baby seat on the back of her bike. It was hard plastic and had a 5 point harness, although the baby would have to hold their head up. There are also secial bike "baby trailers" that you can pull behind you. I would be leery of anything that attached the baby to you. If you fell or were hit, you could land on the baby. I would look for something that would not tip or eject the baby if you fell. A bike store employee might be able to help.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

a front seat maybe easier to attach to a trike


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Good luck - sounds like fun!


----------



## bumblecat (Mar 15, 2009)

ooh. I like the looks of the front seat. Thanks. Now I just have to wait for her to hold her head up.


----------

